# haie in der polen-ostsee?



## barrakuda112 (16. Mai 2009)

hallo,
ich habe mal eine frage ich habe gelesen das es haie in der
ostsee gibt so in norwegen usw. , aber gibts haie auch an der 
polnischen ostsee???


----------



## Fanne (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: haie in der polen-ostsee?*

http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article1995350/Viel_mehr_Haie_in_der_Ostsee_als_vermutet.html


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: haie in der polen-ostsee?*



barrakuda112 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich habe mal eine frage ich habe gelesen das es haie in der
> ostsee gibt so in norwegen usw. , aber gibts haie auch an der
> polnischen ostsee???


Ostsee,Norwegen,Haie,wie jetzt?


----------



## Fanne (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: haie in der polen-ostsee?*

die nord und ostsee wimmelt von haien , wusstest du das net?


----------



## BigGamer (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: haie in der polen-ostsee?*



Fanne schrieb:


> die nord und ostsee wimmelt von haien , wusstest du das net?


 
ne ist mir neu|bigeyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: haie in der polen-ostsee?*



Fanne schrieb:


> http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article1995350/Viel_mehr_Haie_in_der_Ostsee_als_vermutet.html


Schöner Text!

>> Es gibt auf Rügen keine weißen Haihe.

Man könnte auch sagen: Noch nicht. :q
Wenn die Amis weiterhin alles weltweit so mit Sonarbojen zudröhnen und die Ostsee so kuschelig nett und leise ist, wer weiß? |kopfkrat


----------



## barrakuda112 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: haie in der polen-ostsee?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ostsee,Norwegen,Haie,wie jetzt?


 nein ich meinte ob die haie in der polnischen küste vorkommen!!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: haie in der polen-ostsee?*

*In *der Küste nicht... Im Rest des Landes gibts Autohaie!
Und wenns so wäre - wolltest du dann Angst haben??


----------



## Conger71 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: haie in der polen-ostsee?*

Ja gibt es! 
Als Top-Köder kann ich unbedingt vor Ort gefangene Barrakudas empfehlen!

Mensch glaub doch nich alles was dir irgendwo Jemnd auf die Nase bindet!#6


----------



## gallus (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: haie in der polen-ostsee?*



Fanne schrieb:


> die nord und ostsee wimmelt von haien , wusstest du das net?



Leider nicht mehr!!

Herings-,und Dornhaie wurden fast ausgerottet,
aber sie wimmelten mal.#d

Viel zu vielen Leuten war die -Schillerlocke- viel zu lecker..


@ Fanne: Lieber Herzeleid!!!


----------



## Franky (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: haie in der polen-ostsee?*

Ich habe vor rund 25 Jahren von meinen damaligen Nachbarn eine "Angelfibel" geschenkt bekommen, die sie von Helgoland mitbrachten. Da war das Haiangeln noch explizit erläutert, mit allem drum und dran: Bojenmontage, Rubbydubby undundund - leider ist das Ding bei meinem Umzug verschwunden... Grundhaie sollten damals "massenhaft" von dort aus gefangen worden sein!
Die MS "Eltra" lag ja, wenn ich mich nicht irre, auf Borkum und ist gezielt auf Hai ausgelaufen. Also in der Nordsee waren/sind so einige Viecher unterwegs - naja: Katzenhaie tummeln sich ja noch genug rum. Ostsee - tja, why not?!?
Aber warum sollten Jungs sich nur vor der polnischen Küste rumtreiben? Wenn, würde ich die überall vermuten......
Allzuviele können es aber nicht wirklich sein, denn sonst hätten unsere Löffelschlurer ja schon mal "Kontakt" angemeldet, oder?


----------

